# Rossin Frame date unknown full Campy set up



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 23, 2020)

I have this Rossin frame with a full Campologno Group set. Does anyone have any clue as to the date of this ..I was thinking earlt 80's but not quite sure any help would be appreciated.



sorry for the blurred image.


Campologno crank and front derailluer.



Cast lugs for the crank does anyone know the date of this frame???


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 23, 2020)

the Synchro II shifters date it to 1989  - how many rear cogs?


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 23, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> the Synchro II shifters date it to 1989  - how many rear cogs?



6 cogs on the rear cluster. bulldog1935


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 24, 2020)

I replied on your other thread.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 24, 2020)

Almost looks like it is a 1988 Ghibli as that is the only frame that uses the cast lugs. It also is the only frame to use the particular green paint that shows through the red paint.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 24, 2020)

It appears the bike is from 1988 as that is when they used the exclusive cast lugs on the frames


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you to those who guided me to the information.


----------



## juvela (Mar 24, 2020)

-----

lug pattern is Prugnat 62/d , stamped rather than cast









bottom bracket shell and fork crown are investment cast ("lost wax")

-----


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 24, 2020)

Look at the Bottom bracket and you will see the casting.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 24, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> lug pattern is Prugnat 62/d , stamped rather than cast
> 
> ...



This casting was only used on this style of bike exclusively.


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 24, 2020)

The seat lug was also cast as you can tell it is not stamped


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 24, 2020)

Another of the unique characteristics built into the Rossin Ghibli was the cables passing through the cast bottom bracket housing. I think the facts on the frame are bearing out the fame is a Rossin Ghibli


----------

